# Main > General Discussion >  The Lyrics Game

## AslanC

Okay here's the rules.

I post a lyric (2 lines minimum) and the first person to get it (don't be cheap and use Google  :Razz:  ) then posts 2 lines, etc...

Got it?

Let's begin...

"Say that youll never never never never need it
One headline why believe it ?"

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Gandwarf

Ehhh... without Google I lose about 100 points of IQ (I sometimes lie awake at night thinking that we have become too dependant on technology, crying myself to sleep, because one day technology might fail and we wouldn't know what to do for a while).

I don't know which song this is  :Frown:

----------


## Map Vandal

Evrybody Wants to Rule the World by Tears for Fears.  Great song for a mapping forum.

In keeping with the 1985 theme as well as the mapping theme...

"Someone always playing corporation games
Who cares theyre always changing corporation names
We just want to dance here someone stole the stage
They call us irresponsible write us off the page"

----------


## NeonKnight

Gah....Map Vandall's I actually Know....I just can't place it!

----------


## töff

We Built This City ... Starship. Good tune!

----------


## töff

Oh, that makes it my turn ...

_Why do we hurtle ourselves through every inch of time and space
I must say around some corner I can sense a resting place
With every lesson learned a line upon your beautiful face
_

----------


## töff

oh LOL @ the Starship one ... I had misheard the lyrics all that time ... "writers of the page" ... no wonder it never made sense.

----------


## töff

... töff broke the game, his quote was too harrrrd ...

It's a song I like from an artist I like. I own the CD. The artist is still popular and touring internationally and recording, and has been on the US top 100s several times. So, OK, it's a tough one, but I'm gonna say it's fair game.

We're not allowed to google up the answers, right?  :Razz:

----------


## AslanC

ACK!  I know that song Toff!  Damn you I can't think of it!  Now I have to go through all my mp3s... I know it's a female singer.... grrrrr!

----------


## töff

Awesome! I'd feel really bad if I actually broke the game.

----------


## töff

So, if nobody gets it ... I reveal the answer, and if it's deemed a fair one, then I get the point and another turn, right? And if it's deemed unfair ... what happens?

We used to do a game like this with movie quotes.

----------


## AslanC

Just give us the answer sir  :Wink:

----------


## töff

Aww ... you give up? Well, then, tell me if this was a fair one, then:

Track #2: http://www.indigogirls.com/discograp...gofthesun.html

----------


## AslanC

INDIGO GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay go again and try not to break it this time  :Wink:

----------


## töff

*"Get Out The Map"* -- It seemed appropriate.
Okay, I'll try to compensate the too-hard one with a too-easy one:
_
"The lines on the map
moved from side to side."_

Which one of you old stoners can jump on that one first?

----------


## töff

Actually, I don't even remember the proper title of that tune ... lol.

Oh, the damage I've done to my brain over the years ...

----------


## AslanC

Us and Them by Pink Floyd... off one of the greatest albums ever made, Darkside of the Moon!

----------


## töff

Us And Them! ya. That's the proper title.

Hit us, Aslan.

----------


## AslanC

"So swallow all your tears my love and put on your new face. You can never win or lose if you don't run the race"

There ya go  :Smile:

----------


## töff

O..o

Um. Nup. Blank.

----------


## töff

Having admitted that I don't know it, I can google the answer ...

Ah, yeh, I didn't know that one. I know the next track on the album, though: it got major airplay.

----------


## AslanC

Let's see if anyone else joins us  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Nope, no clue - had to Google it. Not a snowball's chance in hades.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Interestingly enough, I know this one, but . . . 

Being a fan of a wide variety of music, I happened to come across a quote that was, in a sense, mis-attributed to another artist(s).  Thus, I'll eliminate myself from this particular one, but look forward to seeing if anyone gets it and an opportunity to jump in in a later round.

GW

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Still no takers on this one, huh . . . Looks like you stumped 'em this time, Aslan.  Time for a new round, maybe?

GW

----------


## AslanC

Looks like.

It was Love My Way by the Psychedelic Furs.  No one was a P-Furs fan?  Wow.

Okay okay new round let me think of a good one that will be easier but still challenging.

The score sits at;

Toff 1
AslanC 1

I guess we only give out points for stumping  :Wink: 

Discuss while I think of a song.

----------


## töff

We need to define "stumping" a little better ... something along the lines of "stumping with a lyrics quote that might reasonably be known by somebody in CG other than the guy who quoted it."

Man, I can stump you guys all day long with unfair quotes from actual recorded-and-distributed bands. I'm sure any of us could do so.

----------


## AslanC

I agree we will need more rules, but in my defense "Love My Way" was a Top 100 song in 1982... let me get the stats...  "This album contained "Love My Way", another UK hit and also their first U.S. chart single."

Shall we limit it to Top 40?  The last 20 years only?  30 years?

American Charts?  UK Charts?

All is open to discussion  :Smile:

----------


## töff

> I know the next track on the album, though: it got major airplay.


I got the tracks confused. I know that song ... just not most of the lyrics :p Yeh I'd call that one way fair.

----------


## Jykke

Doesn't sound like a fun game, because I don't have a clue about the songs you are posting..  :Very Happy:

----------


## töff

Keep watching.

----------


## AslanC

Okay here's an easy one so that others can play  :Smile: 

Toff you and I are not allowed to answer this one, so the other lads get a chance to offer up some selections, ok?  :Smile: 

Oh and if a song goes 48 hours with no ID, then it is stumped and the poster has to reveal and gets a point.

Basline rule, they song has to have been on the Billboard American Top 100 from 1965 to present.

Here we go.

"Your Mom came out with just a towel on.
I could tell she liked me by the way she stared"

----------


## töff

I don't know it ... I have a lame guess ... (google) ... I was wrong.

----------


## AslanC

> I don't know it ... I have a lame guess ... (google) ... I was wrong.


You are a good sport Toff  :Smile:

----------


## töff

Uh huh. Wait 'til the umpire screws me.

----------


## Steel General

THought about it for about 30 minutes, no clue... 

Googled it - Never even heard of it, I had at least heard of the band though, so I guess that's something.  :Smile:

----------


## AslanC

It's fairly recent... the last 10 years for sure.  :Smile:

----------


## icosahedron

> Basline rule, they song has to have been on the Billboard American Top 100 from 1965 to present.


I say, chaps, that's not cricket. How about if it has to be a hit on both sides of the pond?

And what about getting the points for a correct guess instead of for picking a 'stumper'? That way the game is more likely to spread happy feelings and less likely to devolve into a series of narcissistic stalemates.

Just a suggestion.  :Smile:

----------


## AslanC

I knew the moment I chose the largest media influence in the world someone would cry foul  :Razz: 

Hell I am Canadian, our charts aren't even the same  :Wink:

----------


## Map Vandal

> "Your Mom came out with just a towel on.
> I could tell she liked me by the way she stared"


I have no idea about those lyrics, but I only know of one song that talks about someone's mom and that would be Stacy's Mom by Fountains of Wayne, so that is my guess.

----------


## AslanC

> I have no idea about those lyrics, but I only know of one song that talks about someone's mom and that would be Stacy's Mom by Fountains of Wayne, so that is my guess.


Gold!

You are up sir  :Smile:

----------


## töff

So, I see now. Grab control by guessing right ... then win points by making everybody else guess wrong.

Hit us, Vandal.

----------


## Map Vandal

I think I will return us back to 1985 and a pseudo mapping theme...

"Send them your heart
So they'll know that someone cares
And their lives will be stronger and free
As God has shown us by turning stones to bread
So we all must lend a helping hand"

----------


## töff

Oh, I was absent that year.

----------


## töff

(googled) ... Oh, good one, Vandal! Personally, I don't much like the song ... but it's a good choice!

----------


## Map Vandal

I am not really a fan of it either, but with all the metal heads on CG, I thought it would stump many of them.

----------


## AslanC

Yes but you didn't count on Captain 80s!

Namely me.  :Wink: 

"We Are the World" and I truly hate this song compared to "Do They Know it's Christmas"

Metal Heads eh?

Easy peasy one for them then.

"He picks up a bus and he throws it back down
As he wades through the buildings toward the center of town"

----------


## töff

Godzilla! w00t

----------


## töff

> with all the metal heads on CG, I thought it would stump many of them.


A-a-and ... Steel General takes a left jab to the avatar.

----------


## AslanC

Yes Godzilla... your turn

----------


## töff

This is what I'd LIKE to post, map-themed ...
 _Go bid the needle his dear north forsake,
   to which with trembling reverence it doth bend.
_... but nobody'd ever get it.  :Frown:  So, OK, lemme think, hmmm ...

----------


## AslanC

Wow!  I have no idea... is that from the bible or something?

----------


## töff

LOL not the bible.  A beautiful song from a 17th century poem.

Alright, here's my challenge: it's a vague reference to the fact that I've never got into the CWPB.  :Frown:  Oh well ...
_You've taken your half out of the middle_
_ Time and time again_
_ But now I'm damned if I'll give you an inch_
_ 'Til I get even_

----------


## AslanC

I had to google it as I had no idea.  Good one!  :Smile:

----------


## töff

I remember seeing the video on HBO when it came out. Took me forever to find the album. The song I wanted to quote from, from that album, never charted :\

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Oh, that sounds so familiar . . . But durn it, I can't quite place it.

I give . . . google foo says this thread comes up as number two in a search though . . .  :Laughing: 

GW

----------


## töff

> google foo says this thread comes up as number two


If I had copied the lyrics off the web, google fu would return more pages about the artist. The world apparently thinks that the singer is saying "damned if I'll give you and itch" ... whatever that means.

You guys ever peruse the "misheard lyrics" sites? Some LOL gems in there!

----------


## NeonKnight

Google-Fu 

And.....never heard of it.

----------


## töff

> ...never heard of it.


I think it's a very good little song. But there's no accounting for taste. "It's good if you like it!"  :Smile:

----------


## töff

Well, I think that was 48 hours ... a second point for me?
But I need 15 more hours to come up with a semi-map-related song.
So keep guessing  :Smile:

----------


## AslanC

You can always pass your turn sir  :Razz:

----------


## töff

Pass my turn? I might not get it back!

No, I got one ... lemme check it made the charts ...

----------


## AslanC

LOL!  Too much man  :Razz:

----------


## töff

Right. Try this one ...

 _Sometimes I wonder if there could be really
UFO's that come from other planets
And when you let me taste your fingers
I take them like fruit_

----------


## AslanC

Swimming In Your Ocean by the Crash Test Dummies... a good Canadian band from my home province of Nova Scotia... I have their first two albums... they went down hill after that  :Wink: 

On what planet was this a charted hit?  I believe you but I don't remember it charting.  Mind you that was like what 15 years ago?  12?

----------


## AslanC

Continuing the mapping theme vaguely ...

_Ive got no far horizons
I dont wish upon a star
They dont think that I listen
Oh but I know who they are_

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Cause I don't remember . . . well, actually I do.  One of my favorite funny little men of music


Take Me Home - Phil Collins

GW

----------


## AslanC

Score!

Your ball sir... can you get the point?

Lay some lyrics on us!

----------


## Greason Wolfe

I dunno, this one might be too easy but I was just listening to it, soooooooo


"I went to church incognito
When everybody rose the Reverend Smithy
He recognized me and punched me in the nose"

And I have verified it's Top 10 status.

GW

----------


## AslanC

I got nothing but I feel like I am gonna kick myself when I find out...

Just googled it!  Damn I should have known that one!  :Frown: 

Well played  :Wink:

----------


## töff

Alice Cooper No More Mr. Nice Guy!

----------


## AslanC

Toff with the steal!

Your turn Toff!  :Smile:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Yep, I thought that one might be too easy.  I was, however, listening to the Megadeth cover for the movie Shocker.

And so the torch passes along . . . Hit us with your best shot

GW

----------


## töff

> ... for the movie Shocker..


... which was the first kinda official date I ever went on with the fine lady who later became (as still is!) my wonderful wife.

----------


## töff

> Swimming In Your Ocean ... On what planet was this a charted hit?


#6 on Canadian Singles 1993. But I get no point for it so I guess technically it doesn't matter.

Ok, I got a lyric ... I think it's easy, but we'll see. Minimum 2 lines, right? here it is.

----------


## töff

Vaguely mappish ... good luck ... yeh this is easy but I like it ...
_There's such a lot of world to see!_
_We're after that same rainbow's end._

----------


## AslanC

US charts only guys  :Razz: 

Specifically Billboard top 100

 :Smile:

----------


## töff

> US charts only guys  Specifically Billboard top 100


So if nobody guesses it, but it's not on Billboard Top 100, the poster gets no point. But you could post it anyway, even knowing you won't get a point.

Theoretically. For fun's sake.

Unless ... you won't get banned, will you?

----------


## Gandwarf

> Unless ... you won't get banned, will you?


It has been known to happen. I know a guy... no wait, that's too gruesome a story.

Let me know once you reach the current millennium for your lyrics. Then I might actually stand a chance.

----------


## Steel General

Not a clue... had to resort to Google-Fu.

----------


## icosahedron

Well this is the first one I've heard of, but it sounds like Aslan and Gandwarf know it too - so are we playing this one or not? I'm surprised the River Police haven't jumped at it.  :Wink:

----------


## RobA

> Well this is the first one I've heard of, but it sounds like Aslan and Gandwarf know it too - so are we playing this one or not? I'm surprised the River Police haven't jumped at it.


Ha!  your hint gave it to me... Moon River.

Does that let me go next?  I'll keep with the theme then,
_
"When the wicked carried us away in captivity, required from us a song,
now how shall we sing the lord's song, in a strange land?"_

-Rob A>

----------


## töff

> Let me know once you reach the current millennium for your lyrics.


I will ... if I find any decent ones.

----------


## icosahedron

Neatly poached, RobA.

That sounds like Rivers of Babylon to me.

----------


## AslanC

Dude!  Nice one!  And icosahedron takes the board  :Wink: 

RobA that was excellent... I didn't recognize it until ico. said the name!

Icosahedron, your turn.

----------


## icosahedron

Sorry guys, busy day.

Well, I did have a very obscure river one, but it didn't chart so I suppose I can't use it.

This isn't exactly maps, but there's a link via flags and nations...

_"Swear allegiance to the flag; whatever flag they offer,
Never hint at what you really feel."_

----------


## töff

I know the band name ... argh wtf is the name of the song ...

----------


## töff

I gave up and googled it. Hah, good one icosahedron!

One of those songs that doesn't use the title in the chorus ... I hope that's not too much of a hint ... I almost guessed a line from the chorus as the title, but I just didn't think it was right (and it wasn't).

----------


## Steel General

Yeah finally one that I knew..and I even have the CD.

Mike & the Mechanics - Living Years

----------


## AslanC

Sorry Steel, the song is Silent Running, not the Living Years  :Razz: 

Icosahedron makes the call on this one, do we let Steel have it or do we try another one?  Since he does have the CD after all  :Wink:

----------


## töff

I have the album, too.

Oddly enough, "Living Years" came up as the title for those lyrics in a google. I knew it was wrong, searched more, and found the proper title.

"Living Years" is another song entirely (same band).

----------


## icosahedron

Yeah, let SG have a go.  :Smile:

----------


## AslanC

Cool!

Steel?

----------


## töff

I think Icosahedron gets a point, though. No one actually named the song.

----------


## AslanC

I did but left it up to Ico to decide if Steel could be considered as having it since he had the band and the album.

----------


## töff

Except "The Living Years" was the album after that. :p

----------


## AslanC

Good thing this isn't the Album game then  :Razz: 

I still got the song right but felt Steel was close.  :Very Happy: 

So no point either way and since it is my board for getting it right I am passing it to Steel  :Smile: 

There argument solved  :Smile:

----------


## töff

There was an argument?  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

OK...this is a pretty simple one.

"Queen of Light took her bow, And then she turned to go, 
The Prince of Peace embraced the gloom, And walked the night alone. 

Oh, dance in the dark of night, Sing to the morning light. 
The dark Lord rides in force tonight, And time will tell us all."

----------


## töff

> OK...this is a pretty simple one.


... if you know it ... which I don't ... sounds vaguely Dragonforce but I rarely listen to their lyrics.

----------


## icosahedron

It's The Battle of Evermore, Led Zeppelin.

That was in the Top 100??

----------


## Steel General

*BINGO!* We have a winner!




> That was in the Top 100??


Never actually checked, but all of there albums made the top 10.

----------


## icosahedron

Ok, here's one:

_"I see a little silhouetto of a man..."_

No wait, you'll never get that one. Ummm...

_"In the master's chambers, they're gathered for the feast..."_

No, that's way too hard...


Ah, try this:

_"Darkness on the edge, shadows where I stand,
I search for the time on a watch with no hands."_

----------


## töff

> Never actually checked, but all of there albums made the top 10.


Hey, if we can quote from an ALBUM that made the charts ... I'll massacre you guys.

----------


## NeonKnight

> Ok, here's one:
> 
> 
> _"In the master's chambers, they're gathered for the feast..."_
> 
> No, that's way too hard...


DAMN YOU! That was HOTEL CALIFORNIA by the Eagles! One of the few I have actually recognized!

----------


## töff

> _"Darkness on the edge, shadows where I stand,
> I search for the time on a watch with no hands."_


Ugh, I knew that one ... gave up too soon and googled it.

----------


## töff

> DAMN YOU! That was HOTEL CALIFORNIA by the Eagles! One of the few I have actually recognized!


I whiff a waft of sarcasm about those ones that were "too hard" :p

----------


## AslanC

I give up too, never heard that one.

Dang!

And yeah, I let it slide once, but no album tracks guys, HAS to be Billboard Top 100 please  :Smile:

----------


## icosahedron

Well, it's 48 hours guys, I reckon that earns me a point.  :Smile: 

it was _These Dreams_ by _Heart_

So I get a free turn?

This one should be easier:

_"Y'all listen up here's a story,
About a little man who lives in a blue world."_

Title AND group, remember.  :Wink:

----------


## Steel General

Not a clue...but I refuse to listen to top 40 radio.

----------


## töff

> _"Y'all listen up here's a story,
> About a little man who lives in a blue world."_


Googled ... apparently, I was with Steel General not listening to the radio when that one was getting airplay. Totally never heard of it.

Spoiler: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA52uNzx7Y4

Was this one really that popular? I suspect chart fraud. It's ... barely cute at first, and the novelty wears off in the first chorus. It's annoying well before the midpoint. Meh, I'm just a fogey. I guess the pretty young things can shake their cabooses to anything with a bump.

----------


## töff

Is it just me or do they look like the lovechildren of Wham and Tron?

----------


## Steel General

> Is it just me or do they look like the lovechildren of Wham and Tron?


I think you're right...I listened to about 45 seconds of it, that's all I could stand. Just not my taste in music.

----------


## Ascension

AFAIK it was big in dance clubs on both sides of the pond, not sure about the charting, though.  Embarrassingly, I think I have this on a cd somewhere that I haven't listened to in a very long time.  I used to dj our fraternity parties so I always kept up with the hot club stuff and rave/techno until a few years ago.  Those of you who know me can probably guess why...dancing girls  :Smile:   They don't really like shaking their booties to Slipknot and Korn.

----------


## AslanC

I have never heard of this song.  But hey, that doesn't mean it didn't chart.

----------


## icosahedron

Er, why am I suddenly reminded of the scene at the beginning of Quadrophenia where the Mod wakes up to find himself in a squat full of Rockers...

Er, not that I'm a Mod, you understand...

_"I don't like reggae, I love it."_

Er, not that I'm necessarily into reggae...

I got Led Zep, didn't I??

<backs slowly toward the door with a fixed smile and a cold sweat>



Seriously, it made #6 in the US and #1 across Europe. I thought it was quite catchy - and (in)famous.  :Smile: 

I'm not trying to hog the spotlight here, I really thought somebody would get it. You want me to do an (even) easier one? 

Do I get a point for it?  :Wink:

----------


## icosahedron

Try this:

_"This is the world we live in
And these are the hands we're given"_

Fingers on your buzzers, guys, it'll be a hot one...  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

I would have to say... Genesis - "Land of Confusion"

----------


## töff

Damn! I buzzed in late.

----------


## RobA

> Googled ... apparently, I was with Steel General not listening to the radio when that one was getting airplay. Totally never heard of it.
> 
> Spoiler: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA52uNzx7Y4


I found a comment that stated: "I'm Blue, I'm in need of a guy, I would beat up a guy.."

and that is the only thing I hear now when listening...

-Rob A>

----------


## icosahedron

> I would have to say... Genesis - "Land of Confusion"


And Steel General takes centre stage...  :Smile:

----------


## AslanC

So I believe the score is;

AslanC: 1
Toff: 1
icosahedron: 1

Let me know if I am forgetting anything and the board belongs to Steel General

----------


## Steel General

OK, so here we go. 

I even double-checked this one and it was in the Billboard Top 100 at some point  :Very Happy: 

_"But no one heard them callin', no one came at all
'Cause they were too busy watchin' those old raindrops fall
As a storm was blowin' out on the peaceful sea
Seventy-three men sailed off to history"_

----------


## töff

omg i know that one ...

----------


## töff

The Captain by Crosby Stills & Nash ...?

----------


## töff

Ugh.  :Frown:  wrong.

----------


## Steel General

Good guess though...

----------


## AslanC

I gave up and Googled it!

Wow I had forgotten that one.

Spoiler Video for those who want

Good one Steel!

----------


## töff

I really thought it was CSR. I was afraid I'd find out it was Seals & Croft.
Never liked that song :\ meh.

----------


## Korash

In The Wake of Poseidon by King Crimson?

I think

Edit: Nope, never charted according to Billboard  :Frown:

----------


## NeonKnight

That would be I am guessing the Edmond Fitzgerald....

----------


## NeonKnight

Hmmmm....Nope. Totally blew that one.

http://home.pacbell.net/chabpyne/lyrics.html

And From Wikipedia, it WAS a Billboards top 100 (Made it to number 2 actually):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wre...und_Fitzgerald




> "The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" is a song written, composed, and performed by Gordon Lightfoot in commemoration of the sinking of the bulk carrier S.S. Edmund Fitzgerald on Lake Superior on November 10, 1975. It was inspired by the Newsweek article on the event, "The Cruelest Month," which appeared in the issue of November 24, 1975. The song originally appeared on Lightfoot's 1976 album, Summertime Dream, and was later released as a single. *The single reached #2 on the Billboard pop charts in November 1976*, making it Lightfoot's second most successful (in terms of chart position) single, with "Sundown" reaching number one in 1974. One unusual aspect of the song is that it is written in Dorian mode.

----------


## Steel General

Good guesses all...

----------


## AslanC

Has it been 48 hours yet?

----------


## Steel General

Nope, not yet. Later this afternoon.

----------


## Steel General

OK, been long enough with no correct guess. The answer is:

*Ride Captain Ride* by *Blues Image*

So here is the next one, I think this should be a bit easier...

_"They were funky China men from funky Chinatown
They were chopping them up and they were chopping them down
It's an ancient Chinese art and everybody knew their part
From a feint into a slip, and kicking from the hip"_

----------


## AslanC

Kung Fu Fighting

Carl Douglas

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Teeeheeee . . . I just heard this song a couple hours ago at work on an Oldies Station . . . (and yes, I'm old . . . almost!  :Laughing:  )

"Everybody was Kung-Fu Fighting
Those cats were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit frightening
But they did it with expert timing"

Carl Douglass - circa 1974

GW

EDIT : Doh!  Beaten to the Punch.  Nice move Aslan!

----------


## AslanC

So the score is currently

AslanC 1
icosahedron 1
Steel 1
Toff 1

Nice game, I will post mine later  :Smile:

----------


## AslanC

> Doh!  Beaten to the Punch.  Nice move Aslan!


By mere seconds sir, mere seconds!  :Wink:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

> By mere seconds sir, mere seconds!


And mere seconds is all it takes.  Heh!

GW

----------


## AslanC

Okay gonna hit "random" on my iTunes and the first "hit" that comes up is my choice.

Ahhhh here it is!

_Another day, some other way
We're gonna go, but then we'll see you again_

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Teeeheee, just heard this one a few hours ago too.  Gotta love those oldies stations and the House of Hair!

Round and Round - Ratt

GW

----------


## AslanC

Your board GW

----------


## Greason Wolfe

And it has to be US Top 100, right, or did we decide to include UK top 100 as well?

GW

----------


## AslanC

Billboard American Top 100

----------


## töff

I thought I had two points ...?

 Indigo Girls - Get Out The Map Carly Simon - Vengeance

----------


## AslanC

Was Get Out the Map top 100?

----------


## AslanC

AslanC 1
icosahedron 1
Steel 1
Toff 2

Since Toff gets a technicality on the Top 100 rule (Get Out the Map never charted at all according to Wikipedia) as that was before we narrowed the rules.

 :Smile:

----------


## töff

I thought somebody else had two points, too.

Bah, what do I know. Who's up?

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Okay, hope yer all ready for this one . . . Something a little out of my usual listening realm . . . 

"We got some places to see
I brought all the maps with me
So jump right in...Ain't no sin
Take a ride in my machine"

GW

----------


## AslanC

Freeway of Love by Miss Aretha!  :Smile:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Bah, I knew that one was gonna be too easy.   :Laughing: 

In any event, it's been a long day, so its off to bed for me, gotta get my furry sleep!

GW

----------


## AslanC

Later GW

Thanks for playing  :Wink:

----------


## AslanC

This should be easy

_Cuz when you say you will
It always means you won't.
You're givin' me the chills
Baby please baby don't_

----------


## icosahedron

> I thought somebody else had two points, too.
> 
> Bah, what do I know. Who's up?


That'll be me, probably. I got a point for _These Dreams, Heart_, but looks like I wasn't awarded one for _I'm Blue, Eiffel 65_.  :Wink:

----------


## AslanC

I will go over the thread again and get accurate scores, only 16 pages  :Razz:

----------


## Steel General

Bah! Should've known that one... *hangs head in shame/disgust*

----------


## Greason Wolfe

> Bah! Should've known that one... *hangs head in shame/disgust*


*drags a chair over by SG and, likewise, hangs head in shame and disgust*

----------


## töff

I'm gonna NOT google that, in the hopes that I might recognize it suddenly before the 48 hours is up.

----------


## töff

I was watching a Wood stock documentary, and I can't get the Jefferson Airplane out of my head :\

----------


## NeonKnight

I googled the lyrics, and Only know the song from the chorus  :Frown:

----------


## Steel General

> I was watching a Wood stock documentary, and I can't get the Jefferson Airplane out of my head :\


Oooh Jefferson Airplane! They used "White Rabbit" in the last episode of Warehouse 13 which involved Lewis Carrol's mirror.

----------


## töff

Ya, it was the only time I've ever liked that song  :Smile:  W13 is fun!

I'm just not into the Airplane. (The Starship had a few tunes I like though.)

----------


## Steel General

W13 is pretty entertaining, had my doubts at first. But it's grown on me.

I only like 2 Airplane songs, White Rabbit & Somebody to Love

----------


## icosahedron

<bump> Ok Steel, I think you got your point for 48 hrs - what was it? And what's the next one?  :Smile:

----------


## AslanC

Actually it's mine and it was Hey Mickey by Toni Basil.

I will think up another one.

I will also update the points.

Later ... sleep now.

----------


## töff

oh my GOD i thought of that song ... i remember the cheerleader video ... but I wasn't able to put those lyrics into my recollection of the song ... ARGH ... i shoulda guessed.

----------


## töff

Okay, maybe I can defibrillate the game ... with a map-related lyric!
_I've been on this lonely road so long._
_ Does anybody know where it goes?
I remember the last time the signs pointed home ...
_

----------


## AslanC

Sorry about that guys, a project I am working on caught all my attention.

No worries, toff has the ball  :Smile:

----------


## töff

Well this one is informal bcz I didn't have the ball ... this song did not chart (coulda shoulda; it's a B side) ... but I bet you guys know it. I just wanted to get some map lyrics up here!

----------


## AslanC

Yeah but I had the ball, so I am handing it to you sir  :Smile: 

Go long!

----------


## töff

I have gone long ... all the way off the charts ... in fact, I should be singing that song!

----------


## ophiucha

Mmmm, I know it is by The Carpenters... but I can't remember the title.

----------


## AslanC

Well 48 hours is up Toff.

----------


## töff

It is by the Carpenters! Well done, Ophiucha.
The title is not easy because it's not a lyric in the chorus, like so many songs are.
This one is called "Road Ode."

No point for me bcz it never charted, but I am playing for fun for now.
I'll post another this afternoon, unless somebody else wants to go.

----------


## ophiucha

I had a huge Carpenters phase like... six years ago.
Pathetic, really.

-kind of wants to go, but has no idea what song to do-

----------


## töff

There ain't nothing pathetic about the Carpenters, man, except that a lot of people don't like them for some reason. Music is music! You either like a song or you don't.

----------


## töff

A new one! I bet this one even charted ..._"These mist covered mountains_
_ Are a home now for me_
_ But my home is the lowlands_
_ And always will be._
_ ..._
_ Theres so many different worlds,_
_ So many differents suns,_
_ And we have just one world,_
_ But we live in different ones."
_Edit: Well, it charted, but not on the Billboard 100. Whatever ... it's good map lyrics!

----------


## Redrobes

Dire Straits - brothers in arms ?

----------


## töff

Give the man a cigar! Your turn, my friend! Make it a good map-related one. Not easy, huh!

----------


## Redrobes

Cheers. I got that from half the first line but thats the only one I have known so far. I have an idea for a popular track but whether it made a top 100 listing I have no idea but ill post in a mo when I collect the exact lyrics.

----------


## Redrobes

Ok I expect that one line of this will give it away real easy but its the most fantasy map related I could come up with...


Mine's a tale that can't be told, my freedom I hold dear,
How years ago in days of old when magic filled the air.
'Twas in the darkest depths of Mordor, I met a girl so fair,
but Gollum and the evil warg crept up and slipped away with her.


 :Smile:

----------


## töff

I know the band & the song ... not sure of the actual proper title, though.

Good choice!

----------


## töff

Evil warg? Really? I thought it was "evil one." Hmm.

----------


## Redrobes

Could be, I stole the lyrics from two places and they agreed tho I expect they stole from each other !

I knew it would be easy...

Come to think of it - did Tolkien even have Wargs in the books ???? I expect its "one"

----------


## töff

Yes, the wargs were the superwolves upon which goblins and orcs rode.

You'd be surprised how an incorrect set of lyrics simply gets copied all over the net. We've had two other examples in this thread already.

----------


## Korash

AAARRRGGGGG

You know, I can almost sing the entire song, but for the life of me can't remember the name OR the band  :Mad:

----------


## töff

Fine. I'll guess.
I know the band is Led Zepellin, of course.
The title, I'ma say, is "Ramble On."

----------


## töff

Googled! YES! I came THIS close to guessing "Ramblin'," which I think is a variant lyric in the chorus.

----------


## Steel General

I knew that one right away...but Toff got to it first. One of my favorite Led Zep songs.

----------


## Redrobes

Of course. I thought about "Over the Mountain" by Ozzy but then I thought that might be a bit obscure.

Ok, you win again toff. Give us another...

----------


## töff

Here's one I always liked ... fun little tune ... *map lyrics* (kinda)!
_Another mile or two to Frisco 
 200 gallons from L.A. 
 The engine's thumpin like a disco
 We ought to dump her in the bay_

----------


## Steel General

Not a clue...had to Google it and never heard of it before.

----------


## töff

It actually hit #25 in the Billboard Hot 100.

----------


## töff

Another ... map lyrics! (kinda) okay, landscape lyrics ..._The sea still rolled.
No mountain fell.
The sun still rose --
The moon as well.
_edit: Hint! The band's name is rather mappish, too  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Heard of the band, not the song.

----------

